# Usher 8945P 7" Carbon Fiber/Paper Woofer w/Phase Plug



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220719179015

Link will be valid on 1/3/2010 at 10:40PM Eastern time.

Great Drivers, Well talked about on this forum, STILL brand new. I will answer any questions if there are any as fast as I can. Thanks.

Kris


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

ahhh... I just ordered one for center channel duty.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> ahhh... I just ordered one for center channel duty.


you will like it!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

only a few more days left!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

bump it up!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

1 hour left!


----------

